# television = antichrist!!! (?)



## cupotea (Jul 7, 2004)

This is so sad it's laughable:

&quot;Did you ever notice that the symbol 'Te', and the words 'Levi' and 'Sion&quot; are found in the word television? 'Te' is the chemical symbol for 'tellurium' which is a 'rare, white nonmetallic chemical element.' The Latin word is 'tellus', which means the 'earth'. Satan comes to earth as an 'Angel of Light', and he will 'tell' (tellus) his 'good news' (his gospel); the same lie that 'Levi' said would bring the Messiah back to earth upon 'Mount Sion'! 'Sion' is the Greek word for the Hebrew name 'Zion' where Jesus, the real Messiah, will touch down upon his return to earth. This will usher in the real NEW AGE .... THE LORD'S KINGDOM ON EARTH! Television is a means of 'mind control' as well as an 'image converter'. Many, at the threat of death under this instrument of Satan, will worship the image of the Beast! Will Satan use 'Te-Levi-Sion' to usher in his kingdom on earth? There is no doubt about it!&quot; --- Gary D. Blevins, &quot;666: The Final Warming!&quot; 1990

:no:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 7, 2004)




----------



## blhowes (Jul 7, 2004)

...anybody want to buy a couple of TVs? I'll sell them to you real cheap... How's $6.66 sound?


----------



## Scot (Jul 7, 2004)

Sounds like something that came from the Rex Humbard study bible.


----------



## king of fools (Jul 7, 2004)

Sounds like a Saturday Night Live skit making fun of a TBN prophecy conference.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 31, 2004)

That's as bad as extreme numerology, except a little more creative.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 31, 2004)

I heard that a mormon invented the tv?

blade


----------



## turmeric (Jul 31, 2004)

Since I became a Christian and gave up psychedelic drugs, I have a hard time following that guy's argument - something about logic...


----------

